# Spray bar or regular spout?



## bbfishin (May 1, 2015)

I am starting a planted 46G bow front tank. It has high light (Marineland LED) and a CO2 system. Substrate is Flourite black sand. There will be a few fish in the tank as well. 

My filter is a new Fluval 306. 

I am wondering if it is best to just use the return spout that came with the filter or to get a spray bar for the back of the tank. What does everyone think? Any advice/opinion is welcome. Thank you.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think there's a right or wrong answer. It's more of a personal preference. For fish only tanks i don't care for the spray bar, but planted tanks i think it helps distribute flow a little more evenly. 

If you want to have the ability to set a few angles, plumbing some loc-line and, flare nozzles is an option. 

I don't co2 myself so i can't share my thoughts on if those choice's affect that part.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

+1

It's whatever works in your arrangement. I personally prefer spray bars as I also prefer high flow filters (i.e. more than manufacturer's lousy specs for the tank), plus I can get a more even surface agitation without splashes. But there's any number of solutions.

By the way "regular" in your question makes it sound like one is normal and one not; that's not really fair either, depends on the filter what comes with it.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*spray bar*

I personally use a spray bar. I inject co2 using a cerges that goes thru my canister filter , and out my spray bar. I have my spray bar pointing down the back wall and toward the front just barely. I think this helps keep the co2 from off gassing some. I also have 2 water curculators in my tank to keep ferts and everything mixed well. This way is working good for my 60 gallon heavily planted tank.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I much prefer an open return with no nozzle at all. Spraybars restrict flow and I never have quite enough flow. My open returns are a couple inches below the water surface facing the other end of the tank and there is a strong ripple on the water's surface, water flows to the far end of the tank, down the side and gently along the bottom half of the tank back to the filter drain.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

As others have suggested, the answer really lies with what you have in the tank and what you're trying to achieve. If you have fish that don't appreciate lots of water movement, you'll see that thy tend to find that one spot where the water movement is the least intense and spend a lot of time there; and it may be a good or bad thing.


----------



## outlaw86 (May 8, 2015)

Its all personal preference, neither option is 'wrong'. Ive always used spray bars as I preferred having the flow spread out some. With my current 55 which focused more on fish than plants, I went with just the open spout, which I think is pretty nice and serves its purpose there as well.


----------

